# Higher temps (suddenly) after RAM upgrade



## Chronus (Oct 7, 2022)

Hello, all.

@unclewebb , I posted a handful of times last year. You helped me a lot understand a few things about TS and the cpu of my laptop.

Things were OK until last Saturday.

I purchased new memory dimms, increasing RAM from 16GB to 40GB. Same timings, same voltage, same clock speeds.

I also paid for some clean up and thermal compound repaste on both the cpu and gpu.

So, here's what I noticed (not right away, but the next day...temps were off):

- stability: nothing to report
- GPU temperature: nothing to report
- CPU temperature: 3 to 7 ºC above normal for the same tasks, the same load, the same turbo ratios. Room temperatures have been slowly declining and are some 4 degrees ºC below pre-memory increase.

So, nothing has changed, but temperatures are clearly higher.

There were no installation of significant MS updates that could suppose an increase in the C0% level (between 0.3% and 0.8% with the typical temperature controllers I use) of the processor.

I suspect that the thermal paste was either incorrectly applied or is not good enough (I recall that you have advised us to be careful about some thermal compounds).

The snapshots of the relevant dialogs of TS 9.5 have been uploaded for your analysis.

I have never experienced any throttling after I applied all the advice given in the TS guides. I managed to undervolt the i5-10300H up to -0.1143 (core) and -0.1133 (cache).

Almost 18 months without a hitch.

As an aside (probably not important at all):

Using winmerge, I compared both .ini files for TS 9.4.3 and 9.5. There are several differences (hex values wise, among them). The reason I mention this is that the first time I booted up my laptop after the intervention TS reported an anomaly (I don't recall the text in the msgbox):

Faulting application name: ThrottleStop.exe, version: 9.5.0.0, time stamp: 0x62aa5662
Faulting module name: ThrottleStop.exe, version: 9.5.0.0, time stamp: 0x62aa5662
Exception code: 0xc000041d
Fault offset: 0x0002ef5a
Faulting process ID: 0x118c
Faulting application start time: 0x01d8d58203e99f34
Faulting application path: C:\MyPrograms\===============Tools===============\ThrottleStop_9.5\ThrottleStop.exe
Faulting module path: C:\MyPrograms\===============Tools===============\ThrottleStop_9.5\ThrottleStop.exe
Report ID: 73c3942b-c20f-4091-b384-4be08a40a4c3
Faulting package full name:
Faulting package-relative application ID:

Upon relaunch TS I opted for the OK (ini rebuild, iirc). I realized then that I had forgotten to save my TS ini file prior to the memory upgrade intervention.

In essence, I don't know if there was a setting that changed...or I accidentally changed, but I find it hard to accept that as the contributing factor to the temperature increase.

What is your take on this?

Much obliged, sir.


----------



## ADTS001 (Oct 8, 2022)

Maybe the higher ram give a little more load to the CPU which lead to the increase of temperature.


----------



## maxfly (Oct 8, 2022)

Whoever reapplied the tim didn't do it correctly or didn't secure the heatsink completely.
I would take it right back and explain that you're seeing a temp increase that wasn't present prior to their work. If they are competent they won't give you a hard time about it.


----------



## oobymach (Oct 8, 2022)

If you go from slow (eg micron) to fast (eg samsung) ram you might be putting more strain on the memory controller so temps can go up as a result.

If you have a friend that does this sort of thing you can have them re-do it but it's hard to screw up putting thermal paste on, but it can be the cause of your issue. I have seen these results with some pastes myself, so I would recommend either Arctic MX4 or MX5 or Noctua NT-H1 or NT-H2 with the higher numbered versions being a little better those are both really good choices for thermal paste. 

If you want to do it yourself there are tons of online how to's.


----------



## Chronus (Oct 8, 2022)

Thank you guys for the replies thus far. 

Originally, HP put on corsair dimms. So I procured dimms with the same characteristics from corsair, I purchased and had them installed as I explained above.

Up until 2014 or so I repasted my desktops annually with the best of Artic Silver and it worked flawlessly. 

With laptops I avoid opening them up. Careful as I am, I fear I might do something wrong (everything is so tight in there). Plus, it's still in its warranty, so better take advantage of it (which in this case..., oh boy).

I don't usually submit laptops to synthetic benchmarking, I opt for running certain games and certain maps as I know with some degree of precision how much RAM is used and how high the load is for the cpu and gpu. 

Weird thing:

whereas prior to the intervention the temperature on every map of certain games did not vary significantly, now I notice the opposite. For instance, a certain map, let's call it A, usually implied cpu temps around 71 to 73 ºC. Now it can go from 71-73 all the way to 77-78 ºC. This variation makes no sense.

Right now, as I write this, with only a browser launched and the usually myriad of essential services ON, the cpu it's sitting on 30-32 ºC on the various logical processors (as per TS), 2.4 W for the PKG - room temperature around 22 ºC.

It's probably thermal paste related as you guys say (I suspect increased RAM size has a minor effect only). 



> Arctic MX4 or MX5 or Noctua NT-H1 or NT-H2



oobymach, I am a bit in the dark here, though I remember unclewebb and others recommending caution in regards to Noctua.

I will keep in mind the advice, mate. Thanks.


----------



## maxfly (Oct 8, 2022)

Most shops will use a good quality paste but I would ask them what kind they use out of curiosity. Tim replacement should result in a minimum, 2 to 3 degree temp drop on average. Considering most people wait a year or more to have their rigs serviced. The combination of cleaned fans, intakes, exhausts and new tim itself essentially guarantee that minimum.
There's no shame in having someone else perform maintenance or upgrades for you. Laptops are not easy to work on if you've never opened one up before. You're absolutely right, if its under warranty use it and by all means do not void it. They aren't cheap.
Your mb may have a memory training feature but that wouldn't effect your windows temps. 
I would ask the tech responsible for cleaning and replacing your tim how the fans, filters and vents looked (were they dirty etc). Just so they understand that you know your rig and how the cooling system works.


----------



## Chronus (Oct 8, 2022)

maxfly said:


> Most shops will use a good quality paste but I would ask them what kind they use out of curiosity. Tim replacement should result in a minimum, 2 to 3 degree temp drop on average. Considering most people wait a year or more to have their rigs serviced. The combination of cleaned fans, intakes, exhausts and new tim itself essentially guarantee that minimum.
> There's no shame in having someone else perform maintenance or upgrades for you. Laptops are not easy to work on if you've never opened one up before. You're absolutely right, if its under warranty use it and by all means do not void it. They aren't cheap.
> Your mb may have a memory training feature but that wouldn't effect your windows temps.
> I would ask the tech responsible for cleaning and replacing your tim how the fans, filters and vents looked (were they dirty etc). Just so they understand that you know your rig and how the cooling system works.



Thank you, maxfly.

I fully agree with you. In my line of work (data modelling, systems development) I have worked with very professional, very well trained individuals serving in the IT Service Desk depts. Even these guys are super careful when dealing with most laptops, so I tend to stick to my experience and avoid opening and servicing my own laptops. As you said, they aren't cheap.

That was what I was expecting - a 2 to 3 degree drop. But it turned out the opposite.

I made sure I observed the technician work - at my request he showed me the cooling system, the fans/vents  and even the compounds and thermal pads HP used (surprisingly good work). There was just a tiny bit of dust in those elements, it should be quite easy to clean it effectively.

It's probably the thermal compound or how it was applied.

What confuses me is how effective the temperature decrease happens after an intensive game unloads. It's quite fast. Conversely, it also shoots to 79 to 80ºC frequently with the settings as posted above.


----------

